# catfishing from a boat on the gmr



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

was thinking of trying some catfishing from my boat on the gmr north of the WC dam. was wondering if anyone has any tips on technique or how far up to go, or if i will be just wasting time and gas.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Could somebody tell me what is the GMR?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good fishing on that stretch of the river, there are some big Channels in there look for the deep water drop-0ffs, by deep I'm refering to 20 foot drop, there are a couple out in front of the ramp, there is one right against the shoreline at the end of the boat parking there is a ditch that goes into the river, I can get my 20 footer about a 1/2 mile past the second ramp going North, Dink and them can go farther, I just didn't want to ground out on the gravel, target down trees, the west bank always has produced above the second ramp, the water gets shallow the farther up you go, there is also a nice hole in the middle of the river up from the bridge, I have always done well when there is good current, very little current I have been a turtle slayer on that stretch..........lol.......... Have never been able to produce a Flathead out of that stretch.............Doc 

GMR= Great Miami River


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

like Doc said there are some BIG channels in that stretch, must be all the THC getting past the sewage process/plant upstream and giving the fish the "munchies"  :S . for some reason that pool produces bigger ones than any other stretch of the GMR. Flatheads are in there but in small numbers and dont seem to get that big.


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

im using a sears gamefisher 10 ft. boat. can get into the most shallow of spots. any hints on baits or just the normal variety of baits?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad, chubs, skipjack..............Doc


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if you cant get a hold of the baits Doc mentioned stop by the store and pick up some raw Shrimp and/or Raw BONELESS Chicken Breast, they work great as well.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

stay clear of chicken liver, the turtles are bad enough with shad and skippies


----------

